# Bujinkan Sakki Test!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2008)

[yt]i-GidagO6C8[/yt]


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 20, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> [yt]i-GidagO6C8[/yt]


 

Awesome vid, that's gotta be some trick developing that kind of sensitivity.


----------



## newtothe dark (Apr 20, 2008)

Yet again Brian your the man!!!!!


----------



## benkyoka (Apr 20, 2008)

People need to stop posting copyrighted material on the internet.


----------



## Shicomm (Apr 21, 2008)

AWESOME clip !


----------



## Dale Seago (Apr 24, 2008)

benkyoka said:


> People need to stop posting copyrighted material on the internet.



I have to agree. The Togakure ryu Ninpo Taijutsu video the initial footage is drawn from is copyrighted, and so are the Daikomyosai videos.

Anyone know how to report the violation to YouTube? I notice it's easy to flag a posted video, but the only reason you can use pertaining to a copyright is that it's a violation of your own copyright.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2008)

Dale Seago said:


> I have to agree. The Togakure ryu Ninpo Taijutsu video the initial footage is drawn from is copyrighted, and so are the Daikomyosai videos.
> 
> Anyone know how to report the violation to YouTube? I notice it's easy to flag a posted video, but the only reason you can use pertaining to a copyright is that it's a violation of your own copyright.


 
Hey Dale,

I believe other's have tried to have YouTube pull down Sensei's copyrighted clips in the past.  Unfortunately I believe the copyright holder has to make the request.


----------



## Dale Seago (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep, that seems to be how it's set up. . .


----------



## stephen (Apr 24, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Dale,
> 
> I believe other's have tried to have YouTube pull down Sensei's copyrighted clips in the past. Unfortunately I believe the copyright holder has to make the request.


 

Arn't you the original poster?


----------



## Dale Seago (Apr 24, 2008)

stephen said:


> Arn't you the original poster?



No, he isn't, he just linked from here to the video at YouTube. The original poster -- at YouTube -- is a 23 year old Argentinian calling himself "Kukibushi".


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2008)

Dale Seago said:


> No, he isn't, he just linked from here to the video at YouTube. The original poster -- at YouTube -- is a 23 year old Argentinian calling himself "Kukibushi".


 
Hey Dale, tuthfully I am surprised that so many clips of Sensei's copyrighted material is up around the world.  What surprises me is that no one from the Hombu has decided to get them taken down.  Certain video sharing sights are and have been absolutely terrible. (*whole* DVD video footage available)  

I do however believe though that they are good advertising for Sensei's 
awesome form of Budo.  

As for myself well I purchase a Budo Taijutsu DVD just about every other month and have so *for years* so I have most of the footage at my home and recommend anyone who is interested in Budo Taijutsu to purchase the DVD's as well.  They are fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I particularly like some of the ones you are on Dale!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2008)

stephen said:


> Arn't you the original poster?


 
OP yes but not the peson who put copyrighted material on the internet.  I would not do that.


----------



## benkyoka (Apr 26, 2008)

If you realize that these videos are copyrighted and that it is a violation for them to be posted on the internet why do you link people to them so more people end up watching the violated video?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2008)

benkyoka said:


> If you realize that these videos are copyrighted and that it is a violation for them to be posted on the internet why do you link people to them so more people end up watching the violated video?


 
Very simple Benkyoka in that I want peolple to *experience what the Bujinkan is*.  Nor have I been told by any Shihan not to as a matter of fact several have said *they appreciate it*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another obvious answer is that it is already out there and I have no control over people looking at it and since it is out there maybe I can show it in a positive light through a thread here.

As to doing anything wrong, clearly I have not even if you may not approve.


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Apr 27, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Very simple Benkyoka in that I want peolple to *experience what the Bujinkan is*. Nor have I been told by any Shihan not to as a matter of fact several have said *they appreciate it*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:SIGH!: :EYES ROLLING: Ignore this rubish, Brian.  :tantrum: Thank you for these inspirational clips, Bro.  (I wish people would learn to just take things like this for what it is, as it is offered, and go in peace.) ANYHOO.... I hope Soke (with respect) is alive long enough for me to take my 5th test. Keep 'Em coming, Bri. :feedtroll


----------



## benkyoka (Apr 27, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Very simple Benkyoka in that I want peolple to *experience what the Bujinkan is*.  Nor have I been told by any Shihan not to as a matter of fact several have said *they appreciate it*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It must be nice to have a moral loophole.  You can still feel good about yourself.  You admit that putting the video on the internet in the first place is a violation of copyright, but then you put it in your posts and direct people to watch copyrighted video.  Don't worry, it's okay.  It wasn't you that did the original bad deed.  

Soke wants people to experience what Bujinkan is, that's why he puts out the video in the first place.  That medium is copyrighted, however.  So nobody has told you not to do it, does that make it okay?  yay, loopholes!

How are you showing it in a positive light by just linking to it?   Who cares what other shihan say about it.  I suggest you email George Ohashi and see what he thinks about it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 27, 2008)

You know Syd we are not going to agree on this by any means nor is everyone of your same opinion in the Bujinkan or outside of it so I think you can drop it as I have not done anything wrong here and yet you seem to be on the attack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am afraid that trying to make me feel bad for watching videos that *I already own* I might add or posting about and trying to show the Bujinkan in a good light is a bad thing to do then yes I am guilty. (sarcasm)

On a constructive note please contact George Ohashi who could I imagine get powers from Sensei and ask him to contact youtube, dailymotion, etc. to take down the copyrighted material.  That would solve your issue.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not certain that the posting in this format might not constitute fair use; it's not posting the whole video/DVD, only a segment.

I'm not saying it is.  And I see both sides of the argument.  But there is the fair use exception to consider.


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Apr 27, 2008)

benkyoka said:


> It must be nice to have a moral loophole. You can still feel good about yourself. You admit that putting the video on the internet in the first place is a violation of copyright, but then you put it in your posts and direct people to watch copyrighted video. Don't worry, it's okay. It wasn't you that did the original bad deed.
> 
> Soke wants people to experience what Bujinkan is, that's why he puts out the video in the first place. That medium is copyrighted, however. So nobody has told you not to do it, does that make it okay? yay, loopholes!
> 
> How are you showing it in a positive light by just linking to it? Who cares what other shihan say about it. I suggest you email George Ohashi and see what he thinks about it.


 
..........Jesus!.............


----------



## benkyoka (Apr 28, 2008)

Kichigai-no-Okami said:


> ..........Jesus!.............



Thank you for that compelling argument.  You have swayed me.


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Apr 28, 2008)

benkyoka said:


> Thank you for that compelling argument. You have swayed me.


 

Ben, you *really *need to stop your petty-arsed whining !  Brian was just providing you, and the rest of us, with a service, that in all honesty, costs no one anything (shortening my daily trip to Youtube), and somehow you come along and turn this thing into a petty gripe that borders on a personal attack on Brian.  You need to take the time and *LISTEN* to what people have to say, and stop quipping like a sarcastic child looking for attention.  So this material  is on Youtube, everyone else (but you, apparently) enjoyed what has been presented, and thanks Brian for this gift. as I'm sure that Ohashi-sensei would have no problems with this, mabye you can learn to do the same. 

Yosh.  Out. :soapbox:


----------



## stephen (Apr 28, 2008)

Kichigai-no-Okami said:


> as I'm sure that Ohashi-sensei would have no problems with this, mabye you can learn to do the same.




http://www4.rocketbbs.com/341/bbs.cgi?id=bujinkan&page=3


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2008)

Folks,

The focus of this thread is not about copyright violations, but instead a clip of the Sakki Test. If someone has an issue with a potential copyright violation, and you feel that Hatsumi or his Shihan would not approve, please feel free to contact them. As its been said by a few, I'm sure if they had that much of an issue with it, Hatsumi or someone he designates, would request the clips to be taken down.

On another note, it has been brought to my attention that at least one person who is claiming copyright fouls, has posted pictures from a book that Hatsumi has wrote.  If we want to get technical, that sounds like a copyright violation to me as well.

To prevent this thread from being further sidetracked, I respectfully ask that the discussion stays on topic.

Also, please see this.


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Apr 28, 2008)

MJS said:


> Folks,
> 
> The focus of this thread is not about copyright violations, but instead a clip of the Sakki Test. If someone has an issue with a potential copyright violation, and you feel that Hatsumi or his Shihan would not approve, please feel free to contact them. As its been said by a few, I'm sure if they had that much of an issue with it, Hatsumi or someone he designates, would request the clips to be taken down.
> 
> ...


 
....The voice of reason.  Thank you, Mike.


----------

